# APR is pleased to present our holiday season Stage III Raffle!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Every year we like to give back to the community and help make horsepower dreams come true. On January 6th, 2014, one lucky person will win a $5,000 credit towards an APR Stage III or APR K04 upgrade!*

*We offer multiple ways to enter the raffle:*


*Purchase APR Hardware* - Every purchase on www.goapr.com totaling $1,000 or more will qualify for a raffle entry. Currently most of our product line is on sale. Visit our sales news entry for more information! Entries must be made between November 28th and January 6th.


*Purchase APR Software* - Every ECU Upgrade purchased through an APR Dealer totaling $1,000 or more will be qualified for a raffle entry. Currently most of our product line is on sale. Visit our sales news entry for more information! *Entries must be made between November 28th and January 6th.


*Fill our our Facebook Survey* - Visit our facebook page and fill out our short survey!. You must be a fan of the page and entries must be made between November 28th and January 6th.


*Send us a Letter by Mail* - On a 3" x 5" card handprint your first and last name, street address, city, state, zip code, phone number with area code, birth date, email address and vehicle information. Mail your completed entry to APR, LLC. ATTN APR RAFFLE, 4800 US HWY 280 W, Opelika, AL 36801. All Mail-in Entries must received by the drawing on January 6th, so don’t delay!

Only one entry per person will be entered into the final drawing.*

Raffle contestants must be in the USA.*

No Purchase Necessary - Please visit The APR Stage III Raffle OFFICIAL RULES for full details and rules.


----------

